# 1989-1990 Diamondback Ascent? Need help identifying



## sergiorochajr (Jul 1, 2015)

A family member of mine was cleaning house and just dropped off this Diamondback Ascent for free. From a little research on this forum and others, I am guessing it is from 1989-1990 due to the straight forks? Just need some clarification and would like to know if it has a 1in or 1 1/8in steerer and what size seat post (26mm maybe?) Any recommendations are appreciated and glad to be part of this forum! 

Thanks guys


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard.

The seatpost and stem will likely be stamped with the size.

Pull the seatpost out and check the markings on the end, which of course assumes the post hasn't been shortened or the stamping has become unreadable as a result of rust, twisting, crud, etc. If so, vernier calipers will help you out.

Likewise, the stem quill will have a size marking (or at least it should). If it says 22.2mm then it's a 1" steerer. If it's 25.4, then it's 1 1/8" steerer.

Note the steerer size refers to the outer diameter of the steerer, the quill is thinner to fit the inside diameter of the steerer.

There are other obscure sizes as well for older BMX and French bikes used primarily for sexy brunettes to ride along the Seine carrying baguettes in a basket, but that's not relevant here.

Avenir is Diamond Back's in-house component brand. The tyres look in good order, not cracked and plenty of tread. The bike looks like it's had a fairly easy life. Nice pick-up!

Grumps


----------



## J.A.Doogin (Nov 8, 2018)

sergiorochajr said:


> A family member of mine was cleaning house and just dropped off this Diamondback Ascent for free. From a little research on this forum and others, I am guessing it is from 1989-1990 due to the straight forks? Just need some clarification and would like to know if it has a 1in or 1 1/8in steerer and what size seat post (26mm maybe?) Any recommendations are appreciated and glad to be part of this forum!
> 
> Thanks guys


 Slightly sleepy old post but it's here! That's a 1988 Diamondback Ascent. My first mountain bike, though I think the fork on mine is curved. Still own it. But ride my Turner Burner.


----------

